# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Moves, automatic diary of your life, ProtoGeo Oy, Helsinki, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ProtoGeo Oy

Website - moves-app.com

----------


## Airicist

24 April 2014 – Today, we're delighted to announce that Facebook has acquired our company and the Moves app.

----------


## Airicist

Article "First WhatsApp Then Oculus, Now Facebook Buys ProtoGeo Moves Fitness App: Social Network Joins Nike & Samsung, Apple Planning iWatch and iOS Healthbook"

by Kevin Li
May 9, 2014

----------


## admin

*Thanks for using Moves*      As of *July 31, 2018*, you can no longer log in or use the Moves app. Thank you for your support over the years and for being a Moves user.

----------

